

Study: naps &gt; coffee, good night's sleep to combat tiredness - johns
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080611-study-naps-coffee-good-nights-sleep-to-combat-tiredness.html

======
Psyonic
I don't doubt the truth of this statement, but its not that easy. I can drink
a cup of coffee at will, but napping not so much. It's not even that my work
wouldn't allow me to; I could probably arrange for that. I just can't seem to
take naps. I've never really been able to fall asleep in the day, except after
48+ hours with no sleep.

~~~
neilc
Yeah, same here -- learning how to nap would be valuable, but I just can't
seem to do it (perhaps because I'm usually wired on caffeine?).

Sometimes I'll pass out from exhaustion when I get home from a long day, but
that is more involuntary than deciding "Hmm, a nap would be good right now".

------
pkrumins
Usually you don't have that time for a nap! It's the day before exam and you
still have to read those 200 pages. No time for naps, it's coffee.

------
gtani
this was good too, i think i found it on YC. Heading out to buy flaxseed oil
right now

[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/01/27/relax-
like-a...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/01/27/relax-like-a-
pro-5-steps-to-hacking-your-sleep/)

------
streblo
Unfortunately I can't nap at work.

